# Sidewall bulge and tire shaving (AWD)



## JettAffair (Jan 7, 2004)

I hit a pothole the other day and I have a slight bulge in the front passenger tire. I replaced all 4 about 6,000 miles ago. They're Pirelli P Zero Nero a/s. The current tread depth is 8mm. The car is a '12 Golf R. I tired to capture the bulge in a few pictures. It's pretty small. One option is to order a new tire from Tire Rack and have it shaved if necessary. The other would be to move it to the back (but it would eventually have to go back up front). I feel like the latter would be safe, but leave me with something to always worry about. Just wondering what other people would recommend, and if shaving is necessary with 6,000 miles on the other 3.


----------



## Mike_Fav (Jul 20, 2014)

A bulge would worry me. Belts broken or cords ? I see it on some cars ( I spy tires while walking) and I couldn't feel safe with it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JettAffair (Jan 7, 2004)

I honestly don't know enough about tires to say whether it's belts or chords. It's probably worth $200 for peace of mind. Just a bummer. I'm also not sure about shaving


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Broken cord and needs to be replaced, nothing like a sidewall blow out at 70mph.

Shops will still shave tires? That's pretty wild.


----------



## afawal2014 (Jul 13, 2016)

JettAffair said:


> I hit a pothole the other day and I have a slight bulge in the front passenger tire. I replaced all 4 about 6,000 miles ago. They're Pirelli P Zero Nero a/s. The current tread depth is 8mm. The car is a '12 Golf R. I tired to capture the bulge in a few pictures. It's pretty small. One option is to order a new tire from Tire Rack and have it shaved if necessary. The other would be to move it to the back (but it would eventually have to go back up front). I feel like the latter would be safe, but leave me with something to always worry about. Just wondering what other people would recommend, and if shaving is necessary with 6,000 miles on the other 3.


I agree with having to replace the tire. 

Because you have an R with 4-Motion, the tire diameter needs to be the same. 

Another option is to try to find a used tire with 8/32 on it instead of buying new and shaving it down.

Good luck.


----------



## JettAffair (Jan 7, 2004)

I ordered a new one from Tire Rack. To my surprise, it was covered under a road hazard warranty I didn't know I had. My current tires are at 8mm; the new one is 10mm. They said shaving wasn't necessary for a 2mm difference, even with AWD. I hope that's correct. The only downside is the part # from Pirelli was discontinued, but they still make an identical one that is OE Mercedes. The only difference should be the lettering on the sidewall.


----------



## graffswag (Apr 22, 2015)

JettAffair said:


> I ordered a new one from Tire Rack. To my surprise, it was covered under a road hazard warranty I didn't know I had. My current tires are at 8mm; the new one is 10mm. They said shaving wasn't necessary for a 2mm difference, even with AWD. I hope that's correct. The only downside is the part # from Pirelli was discontinued, but they still make an identical one that is OE Mercedes. The only difference should be the lettering on the sidewall.


The materials inside your tire have spread and split open allowing the air to escape. You should find a tire repair/replacement shop and purchase a new set. I'm sorry, but the "titty cancer" looking tire will blow at any time!!..I've worked in the automotive industry enough to know when I see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

